# cadiz



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

Hey there,
Just registered and i am curious, as to, if anyone lives in the Cadiz area?

Myself, the missus and the dogs have been looking to move to the south of Spain, for a few years now.

We have finally decided to move in the next 18 months and have decided on the Cadiz area.

So, does anyone had any first hand experience of the local area and culture.

Also, where are the best towns/villages to buy a house.

Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to reply.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

All I know about Cadiz and that area is it has a huge Gitano population.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> All I know about Cadiz and that area is it has a huge Gitano population.


All right I'll buy it, what''''''''Gitano population


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> All right I'll buy it, what''''''''Gitano population


You don't know what a Gitano is Grizz? Spanish Gypsy.....and there's around 800,000 of them here.

Not a problem for me.....I even live in a Gypsy area. But a lot of people do have a problem with it.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> All right I'll buy it, what''''''''Gitano population


The last time I was in that area (Long timeago) it was near the largest american naval base in europe, hell of a place, Stayed in hotel fuentebravia, spent a lot of time at sandemans in jerez, love to know what it is like now, regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You don't know what a Gitano is Grizz? Spanish Gypsy.....and there's around 800,000 of them here.
> 
> Not a problem for me.....I even live in a Gypsy area. But a lot of people do have a problem with it.


Not aproblem for me either, we have a few not so far away from us, drink with a lot of them, griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

cjac said:


> Hey there,
> Just registered and i am curious, as to, if anyone lives in the Cadiz area?
> Also, where are the best towns/villages to buy a house.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to reply.


Welcome to the forum - we look forward to your input.

There is a Brit from Ayamonte who comes on occasionally but we don't have much representation from that province so it is good to see you here. 

I am a little confused in that you say you have chosen the Cádiz area and then ask where are the best places to buy. That would obviously depend on what you are looking for - city life, sol y playa, the mountains, proximity to the Portugal border etc etc 

We'll be happy to bounce ideas around with you.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Not aproblem for me either, we have a few not so far away from us, drink with a lot of them, griz


You have Spanish gypsies in Norfolk?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I know of Cadiz is thats its sign posted on the motorway near us!! I cant give you any first hand info, sorry!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> All I know of Cadiz is thats its sign posted on the motorway near us!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Cadiz is a very important city (historically) in Spain, but it does get windy - lol


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You have Spanish gypsies in Norfolk?


No we have English/irish gypsies, griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> No we have English/irish gypsies, griz


I think you'll find these are very different Griz!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> No we have English/irish gypsies, griz


er... you´re not allowed to use the "G" word in the uk now are you??? The correct term is now "travellers"


Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I think you'll find these are very different Griz!


I'll have to take your word on that, as I have not met one of the spanish ones,
regards griz


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> er... you´re not allowed to use the "G" word in the uk now are you??? The correct term is now "travellers"
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I daren't tell you what the Irish call them, I'd be barred from the forum..


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> er... you´re not allowed to use the "G" word in the uk now are you??? The correct term is now "travellers"
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes jo you are right just couldn't think of that, nearly said the "P" word lol,griz


----------



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome to the forum - we look forward to your input.
> 
> There is a Brit from Ayamonte who comes on occasionally but we don't have much representation from that province so it is good to see you here.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the replies.

Sorry, after re-reading my opening statement,i can see where the confusion arose. What i was actually meaning was.... we are preferring to move to the south and work permitting, like the look of the Cadiz region.This is partly due to the fact that, it hasn't been developed to suit tourists,(if iwe wanted that, we could move to Torremelinos).

In regards to Cadiz,we are hoping to buy in an town/village, which isn't too rural but at the same time, have plenty of room for our dogs to run. Also, somewhere that has shopping in close proximity, to keep the wife happy.

As i say, we are struggling to find much more info on the area, so if you can help us out, all info would be appreciated.(be truthfull, if it's not so good, then we will look elsewhere.)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cjac said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies.
> 
> Sorry, after re-reading my opening statement,i can see where the confusion arose. What i was actually meaning was.... we are preferring to move to the south and work permitting, like the look of the Cadiz region.This is partly due to the fact that, it hasn't been developed to suit tourists,(if iwe wanted that, we could move to Torremelinos).
> 
> ...


Look on my images site for pics of Cadiz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Look on my images site for pics of Cadiz


Blatant Spamming! Reported to Mods!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Blatant Spamming! Reported to Mods!


there, there Xtreme, dont you go worrying about it, we´ll tell him off!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This mod says that it is NOT spamming. It "might" be construed by some (XTreme!) as advertising but I take the view that it is offering relevant information.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> This mod says that it is NOT spamming. It "might" be construed by some (XTreme!) as advertising but I take the view that it is offering relevant information.


There's nothing relevant about bad photographs of a gay hairdresser's car, and the entire contents of his ponytail collection Steve!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are probably correct. Now, just have a little lay down, think of some donkeys and all will be well in the morning.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Blatant Spamming! Reported to Mods!


You mean hundreds of images of Spain uploaded onto a site to give people an idea of what the places they are thinking of moving to might look like, no business involved.

You wait until you do the "you need a website you do" thing again :rain:
(I just wanted to use the smiley)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As I already said, "offering relevant information". No probs, Strav.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You wait until you do the "you need a website you do" thing again :rain:
> (I just wanted to use the smiley)


You can't touch me now! I'm free at last!

Ban him for threatening behaviour Mods.....and for bad personal grooming! He's brought it on himself!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme, I do not think that there has been any threatening behaviour and if Strav chooses to have a pony-tail or pig-tails that is something between him and his conscience. The style police may want to intercede but I don't. I am NOT banning Strav because you don't like his fringe, sideburns or whatever

So, please provide some fresh, incisive comment about expat life, go back to your (excellent) web-sites or continue your fascination with donkeys.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You can't touch me now! I'm free at last!


What happened XTreme? You been tethered up in a gimp outfit in someone's basement?!:lock1:

Do you need a group hug guys?:grouphug:

eep:Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> What happened XTreme? You been tethered up in a gimp outfit in someone's basement?!:lock1:


:rofl:
Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The Man has kept me down girls!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The Man has kept me down girls!


You have a Man keeping you down, XT??? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

XT, your mannie in your avatar looks tae much like Jim McLean and is given me the heebie jeebies!
Thats worrying!
Only thing I know bout Cadiz is that they are being promoted back to second division after 2 successive demotions and their fans have a great reputation.
Don't know if you like footie, but sounds like a great team to follow, good way to meet the locals?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Deewok said:


> XT, your mannie in your avatar looks tae much like Jim McLean and is given me the heebie jeebies!
> Thats worrying!
> Only thing I know bout Cadiz is that they are being promoted back to second division after 2 successive demotions and their fans have a great reputation.
> Don't know if you like footie, but sounds like a great team to follow, good way to meet the locals?


Not really into Football much Deewok.....we've never really been much good at it. Last time we got to the World Cup Finals was 1958.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Cádiz have a fanatical collection of supporters but they have not gained promotion yet - there is the little matter of home and away against Real Unión to clear and THEN they'd play the winners of Alcoyano and Cartagena. They're definitely in with a great chance but .......


----------



## Deewok (May 12, 2009)

Ah, ok Steve. Is that because the lower leagues are regional so its a play-off type situation before going up?
Don't pretend to know much about the league set-ups over your way. I do know Cadiz fans were voted fans of the year 2 seasons back when relegated from the Primera League.
Don't worry XT, Scotland aren't much better! I follow Dundee home and away, so moving to Spain would probably do me the power of good!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes there are four "third" divisions that are called 2B and the top 4 teams in each of these divisions go into play-offs to replace the bottom four teams in the second division (Liga Adelante - La Segunda) It is however weighted so that one of the four champions (as above) is guaranteed a place in the Segunda whilst the other 12 clubs have a maze of qualifications that takes the season through to 21st June! 

BTW It was not two successive relegations - they did manage two seasons in the Segunda before falling out last season. Let's hope they get back this time.


----------



## cjac (May 10, 2009)

Deewok said:


> Ah, ok Steve. Is that because the lower leagues are regional so its a play-off type situation before going up?
> Don't pretend to know much about the league set-ups over your way. I do know Cadiz fans were voted fans of the year 2 seasons back when relegated from the Primera League.
> Don't worry XT, Scotland aren't much better!* I follow Dundee home and away*, so moving to Spain would probably do me the power of good!


Ouch! Suppose someone has to.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know if cjac is still around, but if you are I live in Jerez and know the province very well. I know Sandemans....you spent a lot of time there???

Oh, and football.....Cádiz who? Jerez are up in the premier next season. Yay. :clap2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Liberty said:


> Oh, and football.....Cádiz who? Jerez are up in the premier next season. Yay. :clap2:


Xerez - sorry to burst your balloon but are you not aware that there is chance their promotion will be taken away from them? Alaves have appealed their promotion on the grounds of financial irregularities. The case seems proven and now the question whether it is serious enough to either stop their promotion or (worse) get them relegated. Certainly Real Betis would be hopeful of staying up. Just like your "friends" at Cádiz last season this is going to have to be resolved FAST as the season is just 5 weeks away. If Betis did go back it's going to put a huge pressure on them as they have budgeted for the Segunda. Tapia is a wily old fox though with experience in La Liga so they may do better than they did last year! Alaves are not just "Saints in a World of Sinners" as they got relegated from the Segunda and would hope that Xerez went down and they miraculousy were re-instated into the Segunda. All very tacky BUT laws are their to be abided by or we'd all be following Leeds Utd's "ways". 

Let's hope that fair play and common sense prevail.


----------

